# Bon ramadan et bonne année!



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

Heureuse coïncidence, le nouvel an juif tombe le jour du début du ramadan. 

Ramadan moubarak et Shana tova! Paix et sérénité à tous.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Octobre 2005)

(de la part de alèm)

_ Oui ben Rémi lache mon Mac maintenant tu vas être en retard au boulot... _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

En mêmet temps, oserais je rappeler que tout le monde n'est pas juif ou musulman ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En mêmet temps, oserais je rappeler que tout le monde n'est pas juif ou musulman ?





*Cela n'empêche point*
l'ouverture sur les cultures autres que la sienne.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Ouverture sur les *cultures* oui.  

Rien de tout ça ici.


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En mêmet temps, oserais je rappeler que tout le monde n'est pas juif ou musulman ?



Et ce n'est pas une tare je te rassures  Enfin moi, de confession catholique, je souhaite donc, en mon nom propre, une bonne année à nos amis israelites (il doit bien en avoir sur macgé) et un bon ramadan à nos amis musulmans (la pomme c'est pas haram lol). Désolé de t'avoir offusquer, je trouvais ça très sympathique de faire preuve d'un peu d'oecuménisme et se tourner vers les autres.


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cela n'empêche point*
> l'ouverture sur les cultures autres que la sienne.


Une religion n'est pas une culture - même si elle y participe.
Bonjour et paix aux hommes et femmes de bonnes volonté.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> d'oecuménisme



Y a pas marqué Vatican 2 en haut du site non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> profession catholique



Moi je suis de confession "casse burne"


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> de profession catholique


t'es curé ?


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas marqué Vatican 2 en haut du site non ?


Je te sens bien ennervé, mon bon sonny.
Si MacGé disposait d'un ou deux aumoniers multiconfessionels, tu devrais aller leurs confesser tes nombreux pêchés.
Et je sens aussi que voilà un fil bien mal barré - on a trouvé pire que la politique pour que les gens s'étripent !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et je sens aussi que voilà un fil bien mal barré - on a trouvé pire que la politique pour que les gens s'étripent !



Sur !

On va bien rigoler...


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es curé ?



 non, je voulais écrire confession mais j'ai fait un labsus. Je vais corriger ça si je peux encore.

PS: j'avoue que je ne vous comprends pas. Souhaiter quelque chose d'agréable aux gens ça vous gêne en quoi? Je cherche pas à engager une discussion, je pense qu'on atteindra suffisement rapidement le point godwin.


----------



## jatse (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens bien ennervé, mon bon sonny.
> Si MacGé disposait d'un ou deux aumoniers multiconfessionels, tu devrais aller leurs confesser tes nombreux pêchés.
> Et je sens aussi que voilà un fil bien mal barré - on a trouvé pire que la politique pour que les gens s'étripent !




  no comment


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> non, je voulais écrire confession mais j'ai fait un labsus. Je vais corriger ça si je peux encore.



Qui lappe, suce...

Tu commences à m'interesser..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je te sens bien ennervé, mon bon sonny.
> Si MacGé disposait d'un ou deux aumoniers multiconfessionels, tu devrais aller leurs confesser tes nombreux pêchés.
> Et je sens aussi que voilà un fil bien mal barré - on a trouvé pire que la politique pour que les gens s'étripent !


 Ro punaise.......


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur !
> 
> On va bien rigoler...


Je n'ai encore jamais rencontré de croyant qu'un débat sur ce sujet faisait "rigoler"...
Mais je suis un odieux mécréant ricanneur, ça ne compte pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Et ouais, heureusement que je suis là !


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

ça sent le complot


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai encore jamais rencontré de croyant qu'un débat sur ce sujet faisait "rigoler"...
> Mais je suis un odieux mécréant ricanneur, ça ne compte pas.


 Moi y'a des gens que je me passerais bien de rencontrer...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai encore jamais rencontré de croyant



Tout court.

 

Par contre des nases j'en ai vu...


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi y'a des gens que je me passerais bien de rencontrer...


Dis donc, mon gros chat, à répondre ainsi à tout ce que j'écris, tu ne ferais pas une fixation sur moi ?  :love: 











Proverbe souris : Il est dangereux de tirer les moustaches du chat...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Si pourquoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le complot



ça sent surtout le caca !

En effet, je me suis dit, allons foutre la caca dans ce thread, comme ça peut être que ça sentira meilleur !


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur !
> 
> On va bien rigoler...


ça en prend plus le chemin


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça sent surtout le caca !
> 
> En effet, je me suis dit, allons foutre la caca dans ce thread, comme ça peut être que ça sentira meilleur !


Ah, désolé, je retire ce que je viens de poster !


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

Tiens je vais faire un hors sujet pour la peine puis je retourne écouter Amr Diab et Idan Raichel . 



> le principe fondamental du civisme est le respect de l&#8217;autre, quel qu&#8217;il soit, comme égal à soi-même. Manquer de respect aux autres revient à perdre le droit moral d&#8217;exiger d&#8217;eux ce même respect. Respect des personnes, des avis, des opinions, des croyances, des comportements et des choix, c&#8217;est le point indispensable et la condition sine qua non de la démocratie et de la liberté.


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Si pourquoi ?


Tu veux qu'on en parle ?

Allonges-toi là, racontes-moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je vais faire un hors sujet pour la peine puis je retourne écouter Amr Diab et Idan Raichel .




Non mais t'inquiète, je suis bien plus con que méchant.

Tout le monde te le dira d'ailleur.


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonnes fêtes à tous  :love:   

levons les voiles de l'indifférence....


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquiète, je suis bien plus con que méchant.
> 
> Tout le monde te le dira d'ailleur.


Donc t'es vraiment pas con, parce que pour être méchant, et quand je dis méchant, j'me comprends (  ), t'es vraiment pas à la hauteur


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquiète, je suis bien plus con que méchant.
> 
> Tout le monde te le dira d'ailleur.




c'est pas méchant un tomber de futal :rateau:


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonnes fêtes à tous  :love:
> 
> levons les voiles de l'indifférence....


...Et voguons sur la mer calme vers l'horizon serein.


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ...Et voguons sur la mer calme vers l'horizon serein.




Faisons...


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Achtung !!!!
> Tu postulerais pas pour devenir Gourou toi ?



Ah non! Moi j'suis fan de Supermoquette! l'est trop gentil :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

La belle Meldon :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Bon les deux dégueulasses là, on se calme ou c'est le seau d'eau !!!


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La belle Meldon :love:



pff, vil flatteur!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Bon, ben venons en aux faits...

Tombe le futal...

Zip...



Et oui...  

  :love:


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben venons en aux faits...
> 
> Tombe le futal...
> 
> ...



Tombez le, tombez,
tombez le futal,
tombez le, tombez,
tombez le futal !

Et ils vont tomber, tomber, tomber le futa-a-al
et ils vont tomber, tomber, tomber le futal !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La belle Meldon :love:




*Ah oui, ça....*
Meldon, j'aurais dû te prévenir....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zip...


Charmante, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Respect, mes frêres. Après tout, Jésus, Moïse, Mahomet, ça a rapport à la Pomme vu qu'ils sont proches parents de Steve Jobs...


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ah non! Moi j'suis fan de Supermoquette! l'est trop gentil :rose:



mes sincère condoléances 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La belle Meldon :love:



je suis pas d'accord ! c'est moi qui fait les compliments aux jolies filles du forums


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui fait les compliments aux jolies filles du forums




Ça se voit que tu as eu 24 ans. Tu es un vrai zome maintenant...


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

Bon ba bonne fête  

Kol sana enta tayeb


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Charmante, hein ?



Ah?!? :rateau: ... Parce que l'avatar c'est vraiment elle??? ...  Hep! Pssssst!!! Mad'moiseeeeeeeeeeeeelle!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Parce que l'avatar c'est vraiment elle???


Ouais. 


Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais. Ouais.  :love:


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah?!? :rateau: ... Parce que l'avatar c'est vraiment elle??? ...  Hep! Pssssst!!! Mad'moiseeeeeeeeeeeeelle!!! :love:


Euh...
Par contre, si c'est vraiment toi ton avatar, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

y'a du mou là, non ? pourtant tout le monde est présent


----------



## iKool (5 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> y'a du mou là, non ? pourtant tout le monde est présent


Tu charies ! Patochman est tout dur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Par contre, si c'est vraiment toi ton avatar, c'est pas gagné...



Affirmatif! Mon avatar, c'est vraiment moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif! Mon avatar, c'est vraiment moi




*des fois comme ça*
Patoch' je l'aimerai presque




 :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif! Mon avatar, c'est vraiment moi


Bo' gosse


----------



## meldon (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif! Mon avatar, c'est vraiment moi



mmmm, comparons....











Lunettes, moustaches... c'est dur mais bon je vais garder mon supermoquette.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> mmmm, comparons....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nââââân ; mais tu t'emballes vite, là... Parce que tu sais... Heuuuuuuu, tiens! J'adore la cuisine Libanaise, par exemple :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> mmmm, comparons....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rappel : sortir le supermoquette de suisse est contraire a la convention de Washington sur les espèces protégé


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas une tare je te rassures  Enfin moi, de confession catholique, je souhaite donc, en mon nom propre, une bonne année à nos amis israelites (il doit bien en avoir sur macgé) et un bon ramadan à nos amis musulmans (la pomme c'est pas haram lol). Désolé de t'avoir offusquer, je trouvais ça très sympathique de faire preuve d'un peu d'oecuménisme et se tourner vers les autres.



moi je me joins  a toi histoire de souhaiter passer un salut amical a tous les raeliens, scientologues,  et compagnie de france et de navare histoire de pas etre intolérant dans la sollicitude....et de pas mépriser les minorités religieuses.


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Respect, mes frêres. Après tout, Jésus, Moïse, Mahomet, ça a rapport à la Pomme vu qu'ils sont proches parents de Steve Jobs...



et boudha...zoroastre..vishnou...amon ra, baal, bel, zeus?
tu les aimes pas?
montre plus d'universalité dans ton embrassement...sinon ca fait sectaire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> et boudha...zoroastre..vishnou...amon ra, baal, bel, zeus?
> tu les aimes pas?
> montre plus d'universalité dans ton embrassement...sinon ca fait sectaire...




*Rennesman est *
un proche parent de Derennes qui est le rejeton désabusé de je ne sais pas qui.


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

peut etre mais moi je ne suis pas une invention historique batardée de plusieurs traditions cultuelles, culturelles, antérieures, comme ce truc que certains nomment dieu....moi j'existe au moins...je ne suis pas invention et je ne prétend pas descendre de la C.... d'un gugusse qui se serait apellé adam...
chacun son style!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rennesman est *
> un proche parent de Derennes qui est le rejeton désabusé de je ne sais pas qui.



tiens, ou j'ai mis mon boulier....
ha, je l'ai retrouvé...


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman n'existe pas  :modo: 

( flute ... encore raté  )


----------



## Mac et Kette (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> peut etre mais moi je ne suis pas une invention historique batardée de plusieurs traditions cultuelles, culturelles, antérieures, comme ce truc que certains nomment dieu....moi j'existe au moins...je ne suis pas invention et je ne prétend pas descendre de la C.... d'un gugusse qui se serait apellé adam...
> chacun son style!




moi aussi, 
je t'aime,
heu
non,
en fait,
non


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> peut etre mais moi je ne suis pas une invention historique batardée de plusieurs traditions cultuelles, culturelles, antérieures, comme ce truc que certains nomment dieu....moi j'existe au moins...je ne suis pas invention et je ne prétend pas descendre de la C.... d'un gugusse qui se serait apellé adam...
> chacun son style!




*Il était une fois *
un type qui se pseudonymait derennes qui venait se défouler ici et qui a fini par se faire bannir.
Il s'est réincarné en un type qui se pseudonyme rennesman et qui joue les pedants cultivés mais qui s'avère également assez pénible en fin de compte...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement.. il n'est pas une invention. Tout au plus une aberration, mais bon... Que faire ?


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2005)

le ban le ban me ban !


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi,
> je t'aime,
> heu
> non,
> ...



le trollage est pas prohibé ici?


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

paix et amour, gloire à l'homme et aux floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

MAckie... on t'a déjà dit que tu étais tombé dedans quand tu étais petit...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> le trollage est pas prohibé ici?


 Non la preuve : tu as 130 posts...


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il était une fois *
> un type qui se pseudonymait derennes qui venait se défouler ici et qui a fini par se faire bannir.
> Il s'est réincarné en un type qui se pseudonyme rennesman et qui joue les pedants cultivés mais qui s'avère également assez pénible en fin de compte...


Tu fais partie de ce qui arretent pas de m'envoyer des coups de boules rouges pour un rien...et qui apres viennent se victimer que je leur renvoie la pareille (n'est ce pas supermoquette..super fun tes petits coups de boules rouges fréquents comme ça gratosse...pour le fun...t'es vachement mature!... )avec quelques autres..depuis que je suis ici...t'as rien d'autres a faire de ta vie toi qu'a t'ocuper de moi?

t'as pas remarqué? moi je te réponds pas
je dois pas etre si pénible que ça...t'as l'air tres attaché a moi, le contraire n'est pas vrai.
bon mieux..je vais l'ignorer...je vais pas me prendre le chou avec ce genre de mec.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Ce n'est jamais gratuit, mais tu as le défaut de ne jamais t'en rendre compte (ou tu ne veux pas mais ça part du même principe).


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non la preuve : tu as 130 posts...



j'adore l'ambiance de ce forum depuis 2/3 jours....
je sais pas si c'est ton retour en force BC....mais tu devrais venir plus souvent si c'est le cas...:love:...:love:.....


ps: SM...tu es deja a 7....soit -3.....roh, salaud ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais partie de ce qui arretent pas de m'envoyer des coups de boules rouges pour un rien...et qui apres viennent se victimer que je leur renvoie la pareille (n'est ce pas supermoquette..


Ah oui, aussi, ettaies tes conneries et trouves moi un post ou je m'en plains ? Tu auras du mal...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Il faut en parler


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Faut remercier mon patron qui m'a donné des vacances.. je sais même pas comment ça marche les vacances. Y'a même pas encore de neige, je peux pas aller skier. Faut que j'attende encore un mois pour aller en Suisse me les geler à 4000  mais ça va faire du bien  Donc en attendant, j'abrase. Ça fait passer le temps et ça alourdit mon passif aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais partie de ce qui arretent pas de m'envoyer des coups de boules rouges pour un rien...





*Merdasse*
bad luck


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merdasse*
> bad luck



arretes, t'es con....j'ai jamais autant ri devant mon ordi....
ENORME....


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merdasse*
> [...]


shit! bad Leia

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


 :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bon mieux..je vais l'ignorer...je vais pas me prendre le chou avec ce genre de mec.


      

Hum désolé, mais venant de lui...

         ça y est ça me reprend  :hein:



			
				Chatdansl'dos a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait passer le temps et ça alourdit mon passif aussi


Et ça élargit ton sourire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

ouais !  C'est directement proportionnel !


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

enfin, bon, on s'écarte du sujet, là... 

ramadan, nouvel an juif, fêtes zoroastriennes, chretiennes, ceremonies des adeptes du krou, boulage rouge de derennes/rennesman sont en fait les manifestations d'une unique foi...mère de toutes les croyances...

il est en effet de plus en plus évident que cette terre et la vie ont été crées par le monstre spagetti géant



alors cessons de nous chamailler, et inclinons nous devant l'Immense


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> enfin, bon, on s'écarte du sujet, là...
> 
> ramadan, nouvel an juif, fêtes zoroastriennes, chretiennes, ceremonies des adeptes du krou, boulage rouge de derennes/rennesman sont en fait les manifestations d'une unique foi...mère de toutes les croyances...
> [/url]


il y a une mere de toutes les croyances? on apelle ça de l'archéo-monothéisme...une seule divinité unique et eternelle....c'est quasiment inaudible pour un boudhiste par exemple...Et comme disait un philosophe logicien dont j'oublie le nom, si l'on devait donner une valeur numérique a ce que l'on estime eternel indivis et universel, on devrait utiliser le zéro (tradution numérique de l'aboslu) plutot que le un..
on devrait dire je crois en zéro dieu -et les mots seraient mieux en accord avec la pensée.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

A signaler que Raël vient en Suisse, à Miège (Valais) le 8 octobre 60 (après Hiroshima) inaugureer la Vigne à Raël avec des personnalités mondialement connues.

C'est une affiche que j'ai mis dans mes chiottes et je sens que je vais y aller


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Et comme disait un philosophe logicien dont j'oublie le nom, si l'on devait donner une valeur numérique a ce que l'on estime eternel indivis et universel, on devrait utiliser le zéro (tradution numérique de l'aboslu) plutot que le un..




C'est pas Michel Chevalet ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Non, Grischka Bogdanov.


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> il y a une mere de toutes les croyances? on apelle ça de l'archéo-monothéisme...une seule divinité unique et eternelle....c'est quasiment inaudible pour un boudhiste par exemple...Et comme disait un philosophe logicien dont j'oublie le nom, si l'on devait donner une valeur numérique a ce que l'on estime eternel indivis et universel, on devrait utiliser le zéro (tradution numérique de l'aboslu) plutot que le un..
> on devrait dire je crois en zéro dieu -et les mots seraient mieux en accord avec la pensée.


 
mon dieu :affraid: 

le spagetti n'existerait pas?


----------



## rennesman (5 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Michel Chevalet ?



Ralala...toujours il faut que vous trolliez....c'est pourtant un sujet tres interessant...le monothéisme ou l'invention de dieu...tellement actuel ..arf..tant pis.
Moi qui voulait pondre un thread sur 'l'escroquerie freudienne'...en écho a un livre assez polémique qui fait des vagues en ce moment, je crois que je vais ravaler ma chique....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu :affraid:
> le spagetti n'existerait pas?




*d'habitude*
les médecins appellent cela un ver solitaire.


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui voulait pondre un thread sur 'l'escroquerie freudienne'...en écho a un livre assez polémique qui fait des vagues en ce moment, je crois que je vais ravaler ma chique....


 
oui, s'il te plait, merci.


cela dit, certains s'inventent bien des *gourous...*


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le spagetti n'existerait pas?


C'est à dire que chez certains il est vraiment tout petit, mais bon...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une affiche que j'ai mis dans mes chiottes et je sens que je vais y aller



aux chiottes


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Ouais j'aime rire en pétant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'aime rire en pétant



ça aide...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais partie de ce qui arretent pas de m'envoyer des coups de boules rouges pour un rien...


    J'hallucine! C'est le calendos qui dit au roquefort "Tu pues"...


----------



## Bilbo (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'inquiète, je suis bien plus con que méchant.
> 
> Tout le monde te le dira d'ailleur.


Pas moi. Je suis pour ma part persuadé que tu es bien plus méchant que con. 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A signaler que Raël vient en Suisse, [...] et je sens que je vais y aller


Je t'accompagne. 

À+

P.S. Bon ramadan et bonne année!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'hallucine! C'est le calendos qui dit au roquefort "Tu pues"...






*Bordeleux de bordelasse*
avec des posts pareils je vais jamais tenir jusqu'à demain !!!




 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bordeleux de bordelasse*
> avec des posts pareils je vais jamais tenir jusqu'à demain !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Coïtus interruptus!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Fermes les yeux quand même au cas où...


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Heureuse coïncidence, le nouvel an juif tombe le jour du début du ramadan.



Et cette année Noël tombe le 25 décembre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merdasse*
> bad luck





*Au fait il est passé où*
Rennesmanderennes ?

Il se fait rare le cochon...




 
:hein:


----------

